# How to apply US Green card from India



## sakunthala (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi All,

I had my PhD from Sweden and did 4 years of postdoctrol research in in USA. I I had moved to India on 2014. I have the credentials to met EB1A category. I want to apply for the greencard to move back to USA.

1. What is the procedure to apply green card from India?
2. Can I apply on my own or need to take the help from attorney (What is the difference)?

Please guide me how to start?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

sakunthala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my PhD from Sweden and did 4 years of postdoctrol research in in USA. I I had moved to India on 2014. I have the credentials to met EB1A category. I want to apply for the greencard to move back to USA.
> 
> ...


I have moved your post to the USA forum, where you will probably get more replies.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone will be along soon with more direct experience, but as far as I know, you can't actually apply for a green card from overseas. First you apply for an immigrant visa - often based on employment or family ties. Then you apply for the green card.

But this page from the CIS gives you the requirements to apply for a green card:








Green Card Eligibility Categories


To apply for a Green Card, you must be eligible under one of the categories listed below. Once you find the category that may fit your situation, click on the link provided to get information on el



www.uscis.gov


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Here you go : 









Immigrant Petition for Alien Workers


Use this form to petition for a noncitizen worker to become a permanent resident in the United States.



www.uscis.gov





This form can be used for

EB-1: Employment Based Immigration – Permanent Workers – Extraordinary Ability/Outstanding Professor/Multinational Executive

This is one visa where you don't need to have a job offer and can apply yourself.


----------

